# Beef Cake FR: Wippe



## tudor87 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rose-Besitzer

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich dem Hinterbau des BC und hoffe, Eure Erfahrung damit könnte mir helfen. 

Zwar, soweit ich sehe, besteht die Wippe am BC aus 2 separaten Teilen, die keine (feste) Verbindung zueinander haben (außer natürlich den Gelenken und der Dämpferaufnahme). Bei anderen Herstellern, die die gleiche Bauweise verwenden ist es bekannt, dass die Wippe häufig früh ermüdet (die Lager lockern sich, Spiel kommt hinzu, alles durch die geringere mechanische Stabilität der zwei nicht aneinadergeschweißten Wippenhälften bedingt). 

Da ich überlege, mir fürs nächste/übernächste Saison ein BC zu kaufen, wäre ich sehr interessiert, welche Erfahrungen Ihr gemacht habt puncto Haltbarkeit des Hinterbaus. Wird das locker? Kriegt es schnell Spiel? Und wenn, lässt sich das einfach durch Lagerservice beheben?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Tudor


----------



## BigJim (21. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab zwar das uncle jimbo aber bei mir sind spätestens nach 500 km die gleitlager hin,hab deshalb auch schon stress mit rose weil die behaupten damit müsste ich leben währe model bedingt.krass oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tudor87 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wow.. ich habe befürchtet, dass sowas rauskommt. Wir wären somit sehr interessiert, eine Stellungnahme der hiesigen Rose-Vertreter zu erfahren, oder?


----------



## BigJim (21. Oktober 2012)

Da ist auch noch nicht das letzte wort gesprochen.werde nächste woche persönlich nach rose fahren,da man mich am telefon einfach nicht zur geschäftsführung durchgestellt hat.musste mir am telefon die frage gefallen lassen ob ich nicht biken könnte.


----------

